# Who will pop first?? pooch pics!!!!



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

OK here are a few of my does that are due in about 2 weeks to a month-who do you think will kid first??? To me emily is more poofy in the "rear"- The earliest any of them can kid is Oct. 26
Jenny-

















Emily Elizabeth-


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Emily . . . She is starting open up in her chacha. Oh hehe, I just read yur thoughts on that. . . .The first one has got to have 4 in there . . . .


----------



## Bianca (Oct 25, 2007)

By udder development and puffyness, Emily looks closest to ready, but poor Jenny! I hope for her sake she has her's first. She looks like she would be quite uncomfortable.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

When they start opening up- how long does that usually mean they have- I have never really paid any attention to it, but she is getting larger everyday. She aborted twins last year on the way back from a sale from the stress. we bought her a few months later- here is what she looked like then---This is April 08-she could hardly stand up


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I think that emily will go before the other! Good luck and keep us posted!

Allison


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I think Emily.....will be 1st ..............she also has more bag fill.............


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i say emily too, the boomerang has more kids to develope so i think she will take longer


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

boomerang-- :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I say Emily will go first, she's dropped, where Jenny does have at least triplets in there, she's not dropped yet.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Liz- does dropped mean the bottom of their belly is lower? how long would you say for Emily?? her ligs are softening just a bit.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, the baby belly goes to the bottom, you will notice when Jenny drops, she'll still be wide but more rounded at the bottom....her ligs may not be as tight because of the number of kids she's carrying.....with my mini's it seemed that if there were more than twins, a few days before actual labor they would start to sit on theirbutts like a dog and the day /night they delivered this position is how they labored, your doe may or may not do this. Those udders need to fill a good bit more, so I say they are on track as far as the due dates go, but I still think Emily will go first :boy: :girl:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks Liz!!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Holy buckets!!! All I can say is poor Jenny- how can she walk? :shocked:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

rebelshope---she doesn't walk-----she waddles, rolls, and scoots :ROFL: I hope she has more than 2 in there-I am feeling bad for her myself- I have never seen a doe get that big- I'm starting to worry about the delivery-


----------



## gotgoats (Nov 11, 2007)

My goodness she is so big. Bless her heart. I just saw this post. How are things going? The 26th is near....Keep us updated.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

I guess I have 2 threads going-heres a photo from today








and here is emily


----------

